# bolt



## itowbig (Jun 15, 2008)

my first bold ive made with the 8 x 14 lathe. i had a bit of a problem with the thread gears but have figgered it out.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 15, 2008)

Sid,

Your engineering work has now reached another dimension.

By being able to screwcut using a single point tool allows you to make a lot more than you could have done previously.

Well done. A major hurdle jumped.

John


----------



## chiliviking (Jun 15, 2008)

Is'nt it amazing how a small project can make you feel like you just conquered the world? Nice going, a new skill.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very Well Done Sid!

Rick


----------



## shred (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool.. There's no end to the number of things that need thumbscrews..


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice going Sid 8) .............. all I seem to have nade so far is lots of swarf and chips :

CC


----------

